#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  перевод текста по дзогчен

## Ринчен Лхамо

Подскажите, пожалуйста, правильно ли я перевела с английского на русский два словосочетания (цитирую): "Продвинутые стадии практик дзогчен «прорывание» (cutting through) он назвал "изначально чистыми", а стадии под названием «перепрыгивание» (leap over) - глубинно ясными

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, правильно ли я перевела с английского на русский два словосочетания (цитирую): "Продвинутые стадии практик дзогчен «прорывание» (cutting through) он назвал "изначально чистыми", а стадии под названием «перепрыгивание» (leap over) - глубинно ясными


Очевидно, под «прорывом» (cutting through) скрывается практика трэкчо. А вот что такое "leap over" - осмелюсь предположить что это "преодоление препятствий". Как-то коряво звучит.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Лучше всего не выделываться, а так и говорить - трегчо и тхогел  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

а что тхогел это перепрыгивание? %0

----------


## Aleksey L.

leap over - to make a long or high jump over something 

____________________________________________
а что, текстов на русском "о прорывах и прыжках" нет?)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> а что тхогел это перепрыгивание? %0


Мало ли какие фантазии бывают. 

Дословно тогел действительно что-то вроде "перехода, перешагивания, перепрыгивания"

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"leap over" наверное более точно в русском соответствует "перемахивание"

Но гораздо, гораздо лучше написать трегчо и тхогел.

----------


## ullu

Понятно, спасибо, я и не знала что оно так дословно переводится.

----------


## Ринчен Лхамо

Большое спасибо за информацию, я тоже всего этого не знала

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Большое спасибо за информацию, я тоже всего этого не знала


А как вы тогда и с какой целью что переводите, если этих вещей не знаете?
Если не секрет

----------


## Ринчен Лхамо

Этот текст не по дзогчен, как я написала, а автобиография. Я новичок в буддизме, и многое не знаю, хотя перевожу. Так быстрее оказываешься в теме.

----------


## Ринчен Лхамо

кто отредактирует не большой по объёму текст для сайта о фестивале монлам кагью, который ежегодно проходит в Бодхгае, в Индии. Есть англоязычный сайт, и теперь создаётся его русская версия

----------


## Aleksey L.

смысл выражения leap over более понятен, если взглянуть на take a leap [взять препятствие]

----------

